

Show HN: GIFMaker for Mac - mobitar
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/gifmaker-easily-create-gif/id1015930892?mt=12

======
arthurfm
Just an idea, but would it be possible to add support for the GIFV format [1]
so that the source images or videos aren't converted into GIFs?

Maybe it's just me, but it seems crazy to create a much larger and lower
quality animated GIF from an MP4 only for it to be converted back into an .mp4
or .webm video after you upload it to Imgur for example.

[1] [https://imgur.com/blog/2014/10/09/introducing-
gifv/](https://imgur.com/blog/2014/10/09/introducing-gifv/)

